# "The World's Best Peppermills"



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I was doing some research and stumbled upon this and thought some of you might find this useful. (I hadn't heard of it before...wish I had a long time ago!)

Tom David Inc. (maker of Unicorn brand Pepperguns, Pepper Grinders, and 
Peppermills (and free shipping in the USA) 
From: http://www.peppergun.com/

"...the Unicorn Magnum Plus, rated by both *Cook's Illustrated* magazine and *Good Housekeeping* magazine as the best pepper mill on the market."
From: http://aimwebdomain.aspen.com/users/...ol/recipe.html

Check here for the *Magnum*

Check here for the *Magnum Plus*

*Testimonies*

Opinions/info on what you use, what peppermills you like?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That as interesting I haven't heard of it. I have always felt the one's made by Peugot are the best.

Here is a link: 
http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=161755

[ March 12, 2001: Message edited by: Nicko ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I prefer my Peugeot brand peppermill to the Zassenhaus model. IMHO


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have a Peugot at home and it is great all around.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm sold to Peugeot. I really think they are the best around.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Peugeot is to peppermills what Rolls-Royce is to cars. THE VERY BEST!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Until I came to this site, I thought the Peugeot name was only on bicycles and cars. Thanks yet again for the new knowledge!


----------



## ruscal (May 5, 2011)

Just got a pair (salt and pepper) of the Peugeot Chateauneuf Mills.

They're freakin awesome.

Just had to share....

http://www.peugeot-saveurs.com/saveurs-epices/Produits/10-wood-stainless-steel/


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Having posted a request for advice on peppermills that allow you to adjust the grind, i bought a peugeot peppermill (the kind that you can adjust the thickness of the grind) and it's very good. 

However i got another to use while cooking where i prefer to use a mixture of black pepper, pink pepper and coriander on many dishes, so i just got a plain one (where theoretically you can adjust the grind by turning the knob on top but it doesn't really work. 

The only reason i needed one is because they don't sell ducros pepper mills (disposable, filled with pepper or the other pepper mixture) here any more (I believe they;re like mccormack). 

Well, first of all, i have to say that the disposable ducros is far superior.  None of the other disposable ones are nearly even acceptable, but the ducros was amazing, it ground a nice thick grind very efficiently, right down to the end. 

The adjustable peugeot grinds ok, but it takes more turns to get the same amount of pepper ground. 

But the one that's not adjustable is terrible.  It barely grinds anything. I turn and turn and very little very fine powder comes out.  Now true, the pepper in that is mixed with pink pepper that is probably softer and so may not work as well, BUT THE DUCROS mixed pepper one WORKED PERFECTLY even on that. 

How is it possible that a cheapo plastic disposable pepper mill can be so much better than the TOP peppermill, I don;t know.  I sometimes don;t believe my eyes, but had bought a ton of the ducros before they stopped selling here, and they still are the best of all. 

I';d rate them

Ducros  10

Peugeot adjustable 7

peugeot non-adjustable 3


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Stop with the self-scourging already.  Spend the extra couple of Euros and get an Atlas.

BDL


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

boar_d_laze said:


> Stop with the self-scourging already. Spend the extra couple of Euros and get an Atlas.
> 
> BDL


I didn't much like the little jigger thing that you turn on the atlas, and lots of people said the peugeot was the best and the difference in price - 75 GB pounds vs. 25 - is a big difference, nothing to scoff at. I don't recall anyone saying exactly why the atlas was better.

self-scourging?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Atlas is better because (a) it has a metal body which is easy to clean and doesn't get sticky; (b) because it does a MUCH better job on coarse grinds; (c) because it grinds much faster; (d) because it has a huge reservoir; and (e) because it lasts forever.

I've had a couple of Peugeot mills over the years. Looks aside (_de gustibus non disputandum_), they do very fine grinds better, but otherwise are at best a distant second. It's all very well to cite "lots of people," but heck! Siduri, you don't like yours as much as a disposable. What does that say?

You don't like little thingys?

BDL

PS. Did I really write "heck?" Oy.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

boar_d_laze said:


> The Atlas is better because (a) it has a metal body which is easy to clean and doesn't get sticky; (b) because it does a MUCH better job on coarse grinds; (c) because it grinds much faster; (d) because it has a huge reservoir; and (e) because it lasts forever.
> 
> I've had a couple of Peugeot mills over the years. Looks aside (_de gustibus non disputandum_), they do very fine grinds better, but otherwise are at best a distant second. It's all very well to cite "lots of people," but heck! Siduri, you don't like yours as much as a disposable. What does that say?
> 
> ...


BDL,

ah, yes, "heck" - gotta be careful on forums not to offend (or be edited out) - so "heck" is a just something up with which we will just have to live (to misquote someone)

Anyway, how am i to know? I like something big to grab when i grind, not little crank with tiny knob to turn. Plus nobody really explained the difference. Most just said which was their favorite or that one brand was "the best". Yes, of course, if i like my disposable ones better something is radically wrong with the Peugeot. Which is why i wrote.

Who'd have thought that the wheels of the cars, rather than the gods, grind slowly but grind exceedingly small.

siduri


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For everyday cookiing now I use a disposable mill. For the table a large wood one, don't know the brand.  Why the disposable ? When grinding pepper over a hot pot or cauldron of any kind, steam is emmitted. The steam comes upward and surrounds the mill at times, then it condonsates getting moisture into the gears of the good  mill and making it get rust and gummy.., therefore cutting down longgevity of the mill. the disposable ones I just throw out.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The way the crank extends out a couple of inches from the body of the mill gives you lots of mechanical advantage, which allows you crack a lot of pepper at once without much effort.  Hence, the speed of the mill.

The Atlas crank is not the typical, thin, fragile affair you see on many mills.  It is quite robust.

I like to keep my tools clean and well maintained.  "Sticky" doesn't work for me.  Like Ed, I reserve wood mills for the table. If you know some way to keep them clean and dry, please let me know. 

Peugeot movements are extremely well made, and their mills do fine grinds well.  I think big parts of their popularity are that they've been around for so long, are French, they've been endorsed them in the past by a prestigious grip (Julia Child, Gourmet, etc.), and those well-made movements.  More, people don't really survey what's available or think about your special needs before giving a recommendation.  

We have a few mills.  Most of them are more decorative than practical and filled with one sort of cute pepper or another.  We also have two Atlas mills, one copper, one chrome; one filled with white and the other with black.

BDL


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I wish i'd have known all that earlier but i'll keep an eye out for some sales in europe.   And you're right, i saw this little handle and thought, oh, right, that will last a long time with my way of working.


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I have the Magnum Plus and love it.  Just watch that the fill opening stays closed.  The Magnum + Tellicherry Peppercorns from Penzey's = Ahhhh, life is good!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I think you all are goofy. For $2.08 usd. tax included, you can go to _*Trader Joe's*_ and get a 4-pepper blend (blk, wht, green, pink) _Rainbow Peppercorn _deal in a nice grinder, all-in-one. On the shelf above is the same set-up w/ _Pink Himalayan Salt_, same price. Value is value.


----------

